# الاختبارات الواجب اجراؤها على المنظفات



## حلويس (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخوة الكرام
أرجو ممن لديه الخبرة تزويدي بالاختبارات و الفحوص اللازم اجراؤها على المنظفات مثل الصابون السائل و صابون الجلي و غيرها للتأكد من مطابقتها للمقاييس مثل فحص ال ph و فحص اللزوجة و غيرها..أيضا كيف يتم فحص نسبة الكلور في الكلور المنزلي للتأكد من أنه 3% مثلا؟
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
من المهم بداية معرفة المواد التي تدخل في التصنيع ومنها ضار واما التحاليل المطلوبة فهي كما ذكرت درجة الحموضة واللزوجة ومن الصعب اجراء هذه التحاليل منزليا .
اما بخصوص فحص الكلور فهناك ماده كاشفة تسمى اورثو تولوداين لتحديد تركيز الكلورين بواسطة جهاز مقارنة لوني comparator .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## حلويس (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

